
Ask HN: Can someone calculate the current value of the dollar compared to YTD - anorphirith
I&#x27;m curious on how all the trillions in stimulus affected the dollar, in tangible numbers
======
ahazred8ta
There was a dip in March, but it's been stable-ish since then, fluctuating
+/\- 1-2 percent. Here's a chart of the dollar versus an average of several
foreign currencies:

[https://tradingeconomics.com/united-
states/currency](https://tradingeconomics.com/united-states/currency) \--
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Dollar_Index](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Dollar_Index)

~~~
anorphirith
thank you for the links. I learned a lot !. But there's gotta be a better
constant than other currencies, following this logic as long as other
countries pump a proportional amount to the US, there will be no apparent
inflation

~~~
ahazred8ta
Inflation has been about 2% all year. Because demand has dropped, most prices
have not gone up. [https://inflationdata.com/articles/charts/annual-
inflation-c...](https://inflationdata.com/articles/charts/annual-inflation-
chart/)

